# Chicks arrived!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My 6 blue silkies and 3 silver laced cochins arrived! For some reason they sent 7 silkies?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats, yeah sometimes they send extras just in case one is DOA.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo!!!! Okay, now where's the pics?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry not the best pics.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

They are cute!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What i woke up to this morning.


----------

